# Sony "Click to DVD" cannot detect drive...



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I am at wits end with this. Thinking that I could avoid issues such as this I have bought all Sony equipment. Ouch!

I am running Sony Viao Desktop PCV-RS530G. In "Click to DVD" I imported video from my Sony HandyCam and authored a dvd apparently with no problem. I get to the point where I am to click the "Create DVD" button and smile at my prowess, when an error message pops up stating *"Cannot detect the drive or the power is off. Check that the drive is connected to the computer and turned on, then click OK to continue."*.

I have updated the Click to DVD Software.
I have viewed the drive in device manager and all seems well.
I can play a dvd or cd in WMP.
I have not used this software in a couple of years and seemed to remember having to do something in the registry (after some microsoft update or another) to get this to work. I could not find my notes on this but did find instructions on deleting the high and low filters for the registry key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-
BFC1-08002BE10318}]
I also found on this forum a similar issue and tried that solution, which was to merge info to the registry containing this info:
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]

When I went into regedit, I found it took me directly to this very key so I am sure it was here that I fixed my problem years ago. But now it still won't work.

I really did try to research this and find an existing solution. So, any help would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone knows of a Sony specific forum (I couldn't seem to find that either).

Happy Easter


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm? Am I in an appropriate area for this question?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sometimes people just don't know the answers. I'll take a stab.

Does your system have a DVD burner? 
If so, are you able to burn DVDs using other applications?
What types of DVDs are you using?


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Double Helix,

Yes, got a dvd burner and burn regularly with dvd decrypter. I have had pretty good luck with verbatim, and maxell. Now I've got a stack of Staples store brand cuz they were cheap and I was broke, but they been workin good to. 

Sony, wants me to reload the software "to see if that helps". I think this means I'd have to do a complete system install. I should prepare to do this anyway so I have backups of all the software I've got on my machine, but the prospect of doing this and finding out it doesn't help is frustrating, as I spent extra money on what I thought was a decent machine and have got it tweaked and setup so it's running great. I am no wiz, so it takes a lot of time to read up on stuff and do it carefully. 

I'm hopin someone has got another option.


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought maybe the click to dvd software was trying to use the dvd-rom, but I can't find anywhere in the options or settings to choose that.


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Your not going to believe this, but. While transferring data to dvd using another program, all of the sudden a window pops up and "click to dvd" is updating itself automatically. Never did this before in it's life. I did just update it last week, so I'm assuming it now updates auto-like.
Anyway, I got excited and canceled the data transfer to try and burn the dvd project I been working on, and low and behold... IT WORKED!

I'm glad it did, but this seems very wierd! Maybe the tech guys spirits got to the Sony demons and vanquished the ones holding me back. YAY!


----------



## mmva (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm having the same problem but mine hasn't magically gone away. I downloaded the latest updates to fix a different error I was getting in Click to DVD where it would get to 60% completion and then crap out. I read on a different forum that someone experiencing the same error was able to resolve the issue by installing the latest updates from Sony.

So I installed all of the latest updates (including a firmware update for my pioneer dvd burner) and now Click to DVD won't even recognize the drive. I've had 3 conversations with Sony support with no luck. I think the "Frimware" update from Sony completely crippled Click to DVD. I've tried everything: rolling back the system to before the updates, uninstallling & reinstalling Click to DVD with no luck. Windows sees the drive & I can write data DVDs from Windows Media Player, but Click to DVD still won't recognize the drive.

BTW, I have a Sony Vaio (VGN-FE890N) running Vista Business.

I'm at my wit's end!!!


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear it MMVA. I know how frustrating it is to get Sonys non service support. I can't believe it would kill them to hire more people and spend a little time using their products so we could get some real support. I know you and I are not the only ones running into this, but it seemed harder than it should have been to find a fix.

Have you tried the registry tweak? :

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

See a microsoft explanation here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320553

Good luck. And let us know how it goes.


----------



## mmva (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a little hesitant to mess around in the registry. Plus, I can see the drive in My Computer & Device Manager says the drive is working properly. I'm also able to write to the drive using Windows Media Player so I'm not sure if this solution applies to my situation. Were you able to see the drive under My Computer?


----------



## oshrhythm (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, I too could see it in my computer and could write to it using WMA and DVD Decrypter, but Click to DVD wouldn't work.

You know it IS really kinda creepy why mine just started working. I was using Drag n' Drop CD+DVD when Click to DVD began installing it's update. Drag n' Drop CD+DVD was bundled on my VIAO. In case you don't know, it is software to write data to dvd (or cd) it also writes music or backs up discs. It is pretty automatic, I was using it to backup data on my drive in preperation for doing a fresh OS install in hopes that Click to DVD would work again. Somewhere in the middle of that process a box came up notifying me it was installing update. I may have stumbled on an update that had not been installed in the right order and when I dragged the file over to be backed up, it installed intead.

If it helps I checked my version # it's 1.4.05.11170

Anyway, let me know if I can be of more help.


----------



## mmva (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm running Click to DVD v2.6.00.11280. I think I'm totally out of options at this point. I may as well try the registry fox you suggested. I'll let you know if it works. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## mmva (Apr 17, 2007)

I read the MS Knowledgebase article you linked and it sais the following:
-----------------
*Note* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys.
-----------------

Just wondering, did you uninstall all cd burning software before editing the registry? I wish MS was more specific, I mean Windows Media Player, Realplayer, itunes, Roxio -- all of these programs write to CD. Are they really suggesting I uninstall ALL of these programs before applying the fix?


----------



## mmva (Apr 17, 2007)

Out of curiosity I checked for updates on the Sony website and a couple of Microsoft updates were posted on Sony esupport yesterday (4/19) neither of which sounded like they had anything to do with this issue, but I downloaded and installed them anyway and viola, one of them fixed it.

Anyone experiencing this problem should install these updates. Thanks again for your help, oshrhythm. Apparently we're about the only two people that experienced this problem and apparently, it was fixed by complete accident (as opposed to responsive tech support from Sony.)

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got a wedding DVD to make.  Cheers!


----------

